# Drivers phoning rider then cancelling trip



## Dook (Mar 19, 2018)

to the driver that is phoning riders asking destination then cancelling because of short trip .go back down your hole and stay there .other drivers dont want to here the complaints and unhappiness you are causing .go back to taxi


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Dook said:


> to the driver that is phoning riders asking destination then cancelling because of short trip .go back down your hole and stay there .other drivers dont want to here the complaints and unhappiness you are causing .go back to taxi


He is smart and you are not.

At the end of the day, it is about making the most money out of your 8 hours shift.

Drive smart, not hard.

Watch and learn from the pros.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Personally, I have no issues with drivers doing this. If Uber properly compensated drivers there would be no need for anyone to do anything like that. Drivers often find themselves in a position where they subsidise a ride out of their own pocket rather than the rider paying the true cost of having the service provided to them.


----------



## Carltonstreet (Feb 17, 2018)

lol @Mr Dook.
Looks like you are new driver or not even a driver . Must be working for Uber muppets from Uber Hub.
If you drive 10 hours with all short fared 5.42 each @ 2 rides per hour . You will pocket 100 dollars inclusive patrol and all other costs.
And people just taking advantage of Uber drivers.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Dook said:


> to the driver that is phoning riders asking destination then cancelling because of short trip .go back down your hole and stay there .other drivers dont want to here the complaints and unhappiness you are causing .go back to taxi


How long have you been Ubering? This is been happening from since the beginning of Uber 5 years .Your 5 years too late.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dook said:


> to the driver that is phoning riders asking destination then cancelling because of short trip .go back down your hole and stay there .other drivers dont want to here the complaints and unhappiness you are causing .go back to taxi


Always has happened, always will happen. Until there is fair remuneration for short jobs and drivers who run a long way to pick up, then a sub-contractor is within their rights Les to ensure that DONT operate at a loss.

UBER has billions of investor dollars they have burnt in this unprofitable venture, we drivers do not have the luxury of financial backing and the approval to run at a loss


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ubers future?no one knows.Time will indicate



Sydney Uber said:


> Always has happened, always will happen. Until there is fair remuneration for short jobs and drivers who run a long way to pick up, then a sub-contractor is within their rights Les to ensure that DONT operate at a loss.
> 
> UBER has billions of investor dollars they have burnt in this unprofitable venture, we drivers do not have the luxury of financial backing and the approval to run at a loss


Nine years from SF and still same principles.Maybe with the new CEO. But I don't think so.I don't use uber as a ride even.Its gone so bad that from when it started .


----------



## Testa70 (Mar 12, 2018)

I was in the green light hub the other day and a driver was complaining why he had been deactivated. Reason given he had a high number of cancellations at the airport. He asked if he could appeal the decision but was told Uber takes high cancellation rates seriously and to uphold the integrity of the Uber network he would not be reinstated. Can Uber really deactivate you for cancellations? Surely there is an appeal avenue right? I am not sure how many cancellations he made but I have done a few myself. I asked the question to the hub employee who stated I am within the acceptable range but would not elaborate what the range is.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Testa70 said:


> I was in the green light hub the other day and a driver was complaining why he had been deactivated. Reason given he had a high number of cancellations at the airport. He asked if he could appeal the decision but was told Uber takes high cancellation rates seriously and to uphold the integrity of the Uber network he would not be reinstated. Can Uber really deactivate you for cancellations? Surely there is an appeal avenue right? I am not sure how many cancellations he made but I have done a few myself. I asked the question to the hub employee who stated I am within the acceptable range but would not elaborate what the range is.


Equivalent to Taxify.But AP jobs are different.Common sense prevails.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Dook said:


> to the driver that is phoning riders asking destination then cancelling because of short trip .go back down your hole and stay there .other drivers dont want to here the complaints and unhappiness you are causing .go back to taxi


Drivers cancels because of uber doesnt tell the destination at the time of accepting trips neither uber tells how much will driver gets. So drivers ring up and calculates destination if they going to make any money they will go or they will cancel and i as a driver i think they are %100 right. Because its f***ing my car my time my expenses uber f***ing only cares about their commission. Honestly since upfront fare come i actually start doing this if the pick up time more than 8 min. I have taken trips 15-20 min away 10-km 15-km away and some of them were minum trips. 2 weeks ago i went 10km in west i was around kellyville and she was at
Schofields it took me 24 min to get there and she only gone to train station only 3 min drive she could easy walk 5 min to go over the walking padestrain bridge to get the station she was a low ratin and a b**tch. Also i start hate taking trips to airport when im realy close to it here i explain to mr dook with ubers new upfornt fee if you want to take someone from mascot to airport you wont get more than $10 now and you can spend 30 min easy this can go upto an hour to finish. Mr dook go around airport there will be lots of job for you. one time I wait at the airport for 1 hour i got a job and accepted took me 18 min get in to airport and the guy only went to mascot 28 min to get out there trip was $8.70 almost 2 hours.i have seen 3 uber guys at airport kfc they were getting trip and calling riders asking where they going if they not happy they were saying too much traffic so riders cancels. So if i take someone to airport i dropp off and go offline and go around bondie or cooge but because sometime people take you back to airport and you feel like sh*t. But im thinking of calling riders and cancel give a sh*t service from now on because its f***ing my right my car my time and if i book a uber one day if the driver too far ill call him and tell him im going only short if i realy have to go ill offer him tips. These f***ced riders dont give f***k how much you make if they do they will give you tips...







dook please accept all trips speacially one like this one


----------



## Eggso (Nov 17, 2017)

To be fair, I think the trip time and distance should be at least double of the pre-pickup time and distance.


----------



## Gayle62 (Dec 14, 2017)

Dook said:


> to the driver that is phoning riders asking destination then cancelling because of short trip .go back down your hole and stay there .other drivers dont want to here the complaints and unhappiness you are causing .go back to taxi


I agree. I tell all my riders not to tell them. I explain why, they are horrified. Glad I enlightened them. They also ask for 5 stars. My thinking is, if they have to ask, don't give them any. Bit harsh, but I never ask for any stars, and I only ring riders when I can't find them.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Gayle62 said:


> I agree. I tell all my riders not to tell them. I explain why, they are horrified. Glad I enlightened them. They also ask for 5 stars. My thinking is, if they have to ask, don't give them any. Bit harsh, but I never ask for any stars, and I only ring riders when I can't find them.


Do you give call riders when you cant find them on George st in sydney??? And they tell you just wait im still in kfc???

Gayle62 are you realy uber driver or a pax? i bet you are low rated pax and giving drivers 1 stars always you know what your rating doesnt count anymore... you live in st clair and probably waiting too long .. drivers must be too far from you and call you to see if they going to make any money


----------



## Gayle62 (Dec 14, 2017)

Mehmet2 said:


> Do you give call riders when you cant find them on George st in sydney??? And they tell you just wait im still in kfc???
> 
> Gayle62 are you realy uber driver or a pax? i bet you are low rated pax and giving drivers 1 stars always you know what your rating doesnt count anymore... you live in st clair and probably waiting too long .. drivers must be too far from you and call you to see if they going to make any money


I'm a driver. 4.96. Always busy. Love driving. Thanks for the "compliment"


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Gayle62 said:


> I'm a driver. 4.96. Always busy. Love driving. Thanks for the "compliment"


You wish your drivers have that rate when picking up you with their mercedes . Can u proof you are driver.


----------



## Gayle62 (Dec 14, 2017)

Really. I don't need to prove that, too funny.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Mehmet2 said:


> Can u proof ?





Gayle62 said:


> Really. I don't need to prove that, too funny.


Really next time i pick up someone like you im going to stop over at mccas but this time not for rider im going to stop for myselft and tell pax i need to get a meal for myselft also need to go to toilet.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Testa70 said:


> I was in the green light hub the other day and a driver was complaining why he had been deactivated. Reason given he had a high number of cancellations at the airport. He asked if he could appeal the decision but was told Uber takes high cancellation rates seriously and to uphold the integrity of the Uber network he would not be reinstated. Can Uber really deactivate you for cancellations? Surely there is an appeal avenue right? I am not sure how many cancellations he made but I have done a few myself. I asked the question to the hub employee who stated I am within the acceptable range but would not elaborate what the range is.


Uber's deactivation policy for a high cancellation rate is stated in its Community Guidelines for Australia and New Zealand as follows:

*WHY DRIVERS CAN LOSE ACCESS TO UBER*

If you are a driver, and your account is temporarily blocked or deactivated, it limits your ability to make money. That's why we believe it is important to have clear policies that explain the circumstances in which you may be denied access to the Uber app; how (if at all) you can use the app again; and and how drivers are informed about decisions under such policies. [3]

There will always be unforeseen events that may lead to deactivation, so this policy cannot capture every possible scenario, but the general categories for deactivation are: quality; fraud; safety and discrimination. In developing this policy, we shared our internal processes with a group of drivers in the region and sought their feedback. This policy may be updated from time to time as needed, and we will notify drivers about significant changes.

*Quality*
Riders who use the Uber app expect drivers to drive safely, as well as be courteous and professional. The higher the quality of the service, the more riders want to take trips, which in turn means more opportunities for drivers to earn money. Poor service has the opposite effect over time.

There are several indications of driver quality, with the most important being Star Ratings and Cancellation Rate.

*Star Ratings*
...

*Cancellation Rate*

A driver cancellation is when a driver accepts a trip request and then cancels the trip. Cancellations create a poor rider experience. They also negatively affect other drivers who missed out on the chance to accept that ride request. We understand that there may be times when something comes up that causes a driver to cancel an accepted trip, but minimising cancellations is critical for the reliability of the system.

How is my cancellation rate calculated?Your cancellation rate is based on the number of trips you cancelled out of the total number of trips you accepted. For example, if you've accepted 100 trips and 4 of them were cancelled by you, your cancellation rate would be 4%.

High-quality drivers typically have a low cancellation rate less than 5%.

What leads to deactivation? Each city has a maximum cancellation rate. You may receive notifications if your cancellation rate is higher than the city maximum, after which you may not be able to go online with the Uber partner app for a short period of time. If your cancellation rate continues to exceed the maximum limit, your Uber partner account may be deactivated after multiple notifications.

*On Acceptance Rates: High acceptance rates are a critical part of reliable, high-quality service, but not accepting trip requests does not lead to deactivation.*

Consistently accepting trip requests helps maximise earnings for drivers and keeps the system running smoothly. We know that sometimes things come up that prevent you from accepting every trip request, but not accepting trip requests causes delays and degrades the reliability of the system.

If you are not consistently accepting trip requests while you are logged in to the Uber partner app, you may be logged out for a limited period of time. This helps ensure that drivers who are online are ready to accept trips. That protects the quality of the system as riders are matched with available drivers as efficiently as possible.

(https://www.uber.com/en-AU/legal/community-guidelines/anz-en/)


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Testa70 said:


> I was in the green light hub the other day and a driver was complaining why he had been deactivated. Reason given he had a high number of cancellations at the airport. He asked if he could appeal the decision but was told Uber takes high cancellation rates seriously and to uphold the integrity of the Uber network he would not be reinstated. Can Uber really deactivate you for cancellations? Surely there is an appeal avenue right? I am not sure how many cancellations he made but I have done a few myself. I asked the question to the hub employee who stated I am within the acceptable range but would not elaborate what the range is.


Good!

We should have more of these people de-activated. I might start picking up from the airport more often when I no longer have to worry about having to do other driver's rejected trips.


----------



## Jordan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

Gayle62 said:


> They also ask for 5 stars. My thinking is, if they have to ask, don't give them any.


Your thinking is flawed. Politely asking for a 5 star rating they've earned shouldn't be a reason to not give them that rating. One of the biggest problems with ratings is that the riders who had a good ride are the ones less likely to rate their driver.

I've never asked any rider for a positive rating but I still think that what you're doing is unfair and idiotic.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Uber no longer have a problem of you not accepting jobs as it bounces around to the next driver. What Uber will not accept is driver picking up a job and then deciding against it up to a limit of about 25% i would say is "safe" You'll be given a warning anyways between 20-30% and after 3 strikes over 3 weeks you are deactivated.

As long as you don't go over the limit of 1/4. Anyways safe drivings. Uber just doesn't deactivate for high cancellations out of the blue. Uber can let any driver go for whatever reason they deem fit anyways. Everyone just contractors and contracts can be terminated without reason.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> Uber can let any driver go for whatever reason they deem fit anyways. Everyone just contractors and contracts can be terminated without reason.


The ACCC has limited Uber's ability in Australia legally to deactivate drivers without reason: see https://uberpeople.net/threads/accc-cracks-down-on-ubers-unfair-small-business-contracts.187223/.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> The ACCC has limited Uber's ability in Australia legally to deactivate drivers without reason: see https://uberpeople.net/threads/accc-cracks-down-on-ubers-unfair-small-business-contracts.187223/.


Still they follow their 3 strike rule and can be a number of things they can use against a driver. If Uber doesn't want a driver they'll find a way to get rid of said driver. May not be "without cause" anymore 

Good to see changes have been made in the past.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> Still they follow their 3 strike rule and can be a number of things they can use against a driver. If Uber doesn't want a driver they'll find a way to get rid of said driver. May not be "without cause" anymore
> 
> Good to see changes have been made in the past.


Agreed.


----------



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Uber's deactivation policy for a high cancellation rate is stated in its Community Guidelines for Australia and New Zealand as follows:
> 
> *Cancellation Rate*
> 
> ...


What I've realised is even when I choose "No Thanks" option on the trip request window, it still adds to my "Cancellation Rate". This contradicts what I just read above!

Other thing is, when they talk about cancellation rates' caculations, it says "out of total number of trips" but doesn't point out total trips of which period in time ( i.e total in a day, week, month,...)?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

ubernotes said:


> What I've realised is even when I choose "No Thanks" option on the trip request window, it still adds to my "Cancellation Rate". This contradicts what I just read above!
> 
> Other thing is, when they talk about cancellation rates' caculations, it says "out of total number of trips" but doesn't point out total trips of which period in time ( i.e total in a day, week, month,...)?


ubernotes, I haven't found that using the 'no thanks' option adds to my cancellation rate.

The cancellation rate as shown in the driver app is based on the previous seven days (see below). I expect that Uber would take this figure into account when considering deactivating a driver but would also consider what had happened in previous weeks.

Immoralized has explained how Uber in practice takes a sophisticated, rather than a simplistic, approach.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dook said:


> to the driver that is phoning riders asking destination then cancelling because of short trip .go back down your hole and stay there .other drivers dont want to here the complaints and unhappiness you are causing .go back to taxi


If every driver did that uber would have to pay drivers more for short trips.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

ubernotes said:


> What I've realised is even when I choose "No Thanks" option on the trip request window, it still adds to my "Cancellation Rate". This contradicts what I just read above!
> 
> Other thing is, when they talk about cancellation rates' caculations, it says "out of total number of trips" but doesn't point out total trips of which period in time ( i.e total in a day, week, month,...)?


no thanks effects acceptance rate not cancellation rate, I understand the time period to be the 7 days prior, and on a continual rolling basis


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

Eggso said:


> To be fair, I think the trip time and distance should be at least double of the pre-pickup time and distance.


I agree.
I have said this for the past 8 months every time I am at the HUB or on the phone support line but it falls on deaf ears.
My example was is two 20-25 min trips from Rouse Hill to Windsor to pick up two dumb f.u.c.k.s who wanted a 1-1.5km ride.
A/hole 1 did it to impress his g/f as it was a 1.1km trip to the station.
A/hole 2 jumped in at the station and wanted to go 1.5km to work and said can you hurry as I am running late. I asked why did he not get one of the 4 Taxis at the rank. He gave me a blank stare with no answer.
FUber should advise pricks like this there are no cars in the area like Ola and Taxify do.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Max Arnold said:


> I agree.
> I have said this for the past 8 months every time I am at the HUB or on the phone support line but it falls on deaf ears.
> My example was is two 20-25 min trips from Rouse Hill to Windsor to pick up two dumb f.u.c.k.s who wanted a 1-1.5km ride.
> A/hole 1 did it to impress his g/f as it was a 1.1km trip to the station.
> ...


Uber only cares about their commission they dont care if you make any profit i done the some drive 20 min and they go for few min and they usually **** riders so i dont take any trips longer than 10 min or ring them up and cancel if im not going to make any profit... you not going to make any money either way so dont accept it..


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Max Arnold said:


> I agree.
> I have said this for the past 8 months every time I am at the HUB or on the phone support line but it falls on deaf ears.
> My example was is two 20-25 min trips from Rouse Hill to Windsor to pick up two dumb f.u.c.k.s who wanted a 1-1.5km ride.
> A/hole 1 did it to impress his g/f as it was a 1.1km trip to the station.
> ...


Easy solution. (1) don't accept trips further than 5 minutes away. (2) don't accept trips from train stations. My earnings have increased markedly since I implemented this policy. Dead km & dead minutes are down, wear and tear with doors opening and closing, brakes, etc, also down from a large decrease in small annoying trips. Result is longer, more profitable trips on highways with less wear and tear and more $$$ in the pocket. I can't believe people are chasing pings 20+min away. FAIL.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Testa70 said:


> I was in the green light hub the other day and a driver was complaining why he had been deactivated. Reason given he had a high number of cancellations at the airport. He asked if he could appeal the decision but was told Uber takes high cancellation rates seriously and to uphold the integrity of the Uber network he would not be reinstated. Can Uber really deactivate you for cancellations? Surely there is an appeal avenue right? I am not sure how many cancellations he made but I have done a few myself. I asked the question to the hub employee who stated I am within the acceptable range but would not elaborate what the range is.


Yes you WILL be deactivated, as a rule I think if you fall below 75% you will be on the radar. They will prefer you more to not accept the ride than to accept and then cancel, this really P((*es off PAX to no end. If they cant get an uber they just wait, if they get one and then get cancels it jars the PAX.


----------



## Spirto (Dec 30, 2017)

To be fair I've had to cxl a driver (I was a rider) because they accepted and kept driving the other way. I did think it was kinda clever though. Unfortunately I didn't have time to wait and see how long I could hold onto the "booking" before they cancelled. I think they were driving towards a surge area. It was kinda funny ... but cheeky !!


----------



## Testa70 (Mar 12, 2018)

fields said:


> Good!
> 
> We should have more of these people de-activated. I might start picking up from the airport more often when I no longer have to worry about having to do other driver's rejected trips.


Totally agree if people are gaming the system. My cancellations have been on approach to a pick up and rider looks very drunk. Don't want to have to deal with any mess.

Good to see Uber has come up with a solution for the shorter trips at the airport.


----------

